# Sound Card/Speaker for LGB 20420 MOB



## nscigliano (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

New to this forum but have been collecting LGB for about 25 years.

I would like to add sound to an LGB 20420 MOB Locomotive and was wondering if anyone could recommend a sound card and speaker for this model.

I will be using it outdoors and would like to have a sound card with good power output.

Thanks in advance for your input.

Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would look at the Massoth offerings, they have a US presence in Georgia, they know a lot about LGB and have cables and decoders, and sound cards. 

Train-Li also have a knowledgeable staff and a lot of experience with LGB and has good options to use Zimo stuff which also has good compatibility with LGB. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What type of power are you using, track power analog, DCC, MTS? Battery? It would be helpful in order to give a better answer to your question. 

At Train-Li we modify the engines for function control of pantographs, cabin lights, emergency lights, and right rear head light operation and use the Zimo 690 series sound decoders.


----------



## nscigliano (Jul 27, 2009)

I am using DC at the moment but want to upgrade to DCC in the near future. Hopefully the sound card will be compatible with both.

Thanks for the response and information.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If you plan to move to DCC then I would suggest you look at a DCC combi sound decoder that works well in analog as well for the time being. 

The three that come to mind are Massoth, Zimo and ESU. 

You can also go the SUSI route, a DCC decoder with a SUSI interface and a SUSI sound card. 

First question is how important the sound is - the sound for an MOB loco is not very common. 

In general right now, I think the Zimo sound is the best if you spend the extra money and buy the Heinz Däppen option, but the Massoth sound and decoder work better in analog than the Zimo one. 
Sound on ESU had fallen a bit behind but has been improved lately. 

You should also check the extra features each decoder provides - that might make one a better choice than another one. 

Visaton speakers are the ones most people recommend. Get the largest one that will fit and make sure you include a baffle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I second Knut's response, although I have not compared analog operation of Zimo and Massoth. 

Knut: 
What differences in analog operation have you observed between Zimo and Massoth? 

Also, I have found that several of the "Massoth" decoders seem to be ESU or Ullenbrock... have you found this too? 

Lastly, where have you been finding your Zimo sound projects? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## nscigliano (Jul 27, 2009)

I have selected the Zimo option from Train-Li. Once it get it up and running I will provide a report. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Jul 2009 01:40 PM 
I second Knut's response, although I have not compared analog operation of Zimo and Massoth. 

Knut: 
What differences in analog operation have you observed between Zimo and Massoth? 

Also, I have found that several of the "Massoth" decoders seem to be ESU or Ullenbrock... have you found this too? 

Lastly, where have you been finding your Zimo sound projects? 

Regards, Greg




Sorry Greg, got sidetracked with some other issues.

I feel that Zimo and Massoth have two different philosophies when it comes to analogue operation.
Zimo essentially focuses on the DCC part and works hard to make their DCC decoder one of the best, if not the best. Depends what is important to the user, but with a number of parameters - very slow speed operation - they were the best and I think still are.
On the anaolgue side, they basically follow the analogu option of DCC with a few extra tweaks to improve sound in analogue.


Massoth seems to follow the old LGB strategy - make analogue operation totally transparent to the analogue user so that the engine runs identical to an analogue loco without a decoder, sound and all.

However, both manufacturers are continuously updating their decoders and their software, so which one is better changes from release to release and depends on which featuresyou want/need.


You can't go wrong with either one of them as far as I am concerned.

I didn't think any of the Massoth decoders are ESU or Uhlenbrock.

The Dietz decoder is a modified Uhlenbrock and so is the one Piko is selling, but I think all the Massoth ones are unique to Massoth. Any specific Massoth one you have in mind?

For Zimo sound I would spend the extra money and buy the Däppen sound file. Don't know if he has one for the MOB loco - he was focusing on RhB.

I know him from way back when and will ask him.

Regards, Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, Heinz daeppen, is a dedicated sound engineer. I wrote in my TrueSound DCC info part of his bio explaining that short of him being born to a train then a mother he has trains running thorugh his blood. Living next to a SBB main line - it influenced his DNA. Actually we don't sell any Swiss sounds other the the TrueSound DCC Daeppen decoders. As in terms of the MOB Ge 4/4 III. While the MOB has many different engines compared to the RhB this particular one the MOB has common with the RhB. It is an SLM/ABB engine (which for the last two engines where both taken over by Adtrans). Thje MOB bought 4 of these engines and the BAM also a few.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Knut. 

I have installed the MX690V - the top of the line unit, I was led to believe, in my AML K4 which has a very sloppy drive train, and made the BEMF of other decoders NUTS. The Zimo runs it perfectly, and I'm looking at more detailed play with the settings of the chuff sounds and lengths in different speed bands. 

Of course, now it turns out I should have gotten the MX690VEX with the 10 watt amplifier!!! 

Ha ha... Axel, can I get the amplifier add on board with the screw terminals to fit my board? 

(Actually I'm tickled pink with the sound, and I have a 4" speaker) 

Regards, greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Of course, but only if you are willing to run a boom box behind the engine


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be nice to have the extra power, you need double the power to get 2 db more, so in the larger scheme of things, 10 watts is not that much. I believe many sound systems are actually running high levels of distortion. 

Please email me with the cost, I'll hold on to something solid... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sure Axel will give you a deal you can't refuse. 

But what kind of watts are we talking about? 

Is that rms watts, peak watts, music power watts, peak music power watts, IHF watts........not sure if there are morem but the Zimo web site doesn't seem to specify. 

I was lookig to see what's available now-a-days in integrated 10-Watt amplifiers and noticed that people are stil playing this "Watts Game" 

Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg needs to build a car that can use those bose or sony speakers.


----------

